
Show HN: Horcrux: On-demand,version controlled data for docker containers - muthur
http://github.com/muthu-r/horcrux
======
awinter-py
data deployment and 'restore from logs' is a huge pain in my butt that halves
or more my productivity some days. this is really cool. 'read remote write
local' is exactly the mix I need for dev work and debugging.

~~~
muthu-r
Thanks! Planning to add version control as well so all local writes can be
version controlled with the ability to push changes to remote.

Try it out and appreciate any feedback.

Regards, Muthu

